#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by faiyaz123

## faiyaz123

faiyaz123 has reported a post.

Reason:


> Pk nag is the best book for engg


Post: thermodynamics by p.k.nag solution pdf
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: kcchowdary
Original Content: 


> this is the solution pdf for the engineering thermodynamics by p.k.nag








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

